# Ontario Meet #5 - Picture Thread!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a great turnout today! Lots of new faces (human and dog) and a sea of beautiful golden retrievers!

In attendance was...

me w/ Molson & my parents' dog, Skoker
*Luci* and *RockNRoll Lucy* w/ Lucy
*mm03gn* and her sister w/ Bailey
Melissa's friend w/ a Westie and a GR Emma
*PB&J,** vertiman* w/ Lily
*our_golden_lilly* w/ Lilly
*2Retrievers222* w/ Triton & Logan
*MyJaxson* and family w/ Jaxson
*asiacat *and family w/ Madison & Chance
A friend of theirs came w/ Bear
*Autumn&Alex *w/ Bacardi 
*DanaB* w/ Bridget 
*kwk *w/ Skye

It was hard to keep track and I'm sure I missed a couple, so I'm sorry if I did!

Believe it or not, I only took about 100 pics so I narrowed it down to about 30  I know Melissa will be linking an entire album here shortly, since she went crazy with her awesome new camera! Can't wait to see them.

Others can feel free to upload their pics in this thread too.


Molson & Skoker waiting for everyone to arrive







Jaxson's big (human) sister







Jaxson







Molson & Skoker playing fetch







Molson







Skoker







Bacardi







Lucy







Jaxson's big sister making a snowman...







Until Jaxson and Molson teamed up! Jaxson distracted his sister while Molson jumped on the big snowballs, crushing him completely!  bad dog!







Skoker waiting patiently for someone to throw his ball







Bridget & Bacardi







Molson & I







The beautiful Lily (#1)







Molson makes friends with a kangaroo!







Madison







Madison, Skoker and Chance







Lilly (#2) with her dad







Molson







Molson being chased by Chance







Molson







Will got stuck tossing the ball for these crazy boys all day! (Sorry Will!)







Molson & Skoker want treats!







But they had to work for them.







More fetch...







More fetch...







Molson chasing Lilly #2 (I think?)







Jaxson







Jaxson







Skoker found another victim to throw his ball







Skoker







Skye and his parents







Molson & Jaxson







Molson & Bailey







Bailey showing off her collection of burrs!







Bailey







We had just walked in the door when Molson decided to help himself to the yummy treats that Jaxson's family brought for his new friends (Thanks!)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok....I'm really jealous now!!! Great pics...looks like everyone had a great time...can't think of a better way to spend part of the day..surrounded by a group of beautiful Goldens.....

Are Molson and Skoker from the same breeder??? They share some resemblance.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Ok....I'm really jealous now!!! Great pics...looks like everyone had a great time...can't think of a better way to spend part of the day..surrounded by a group of beautiful Goldens.....
> 
> Are Molson and Skoker from the same breeder??? They share some resemblance.


Nope, two different breeders, there is only 1 common dog between them, I think 3 and 4 generations back for each of them.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, looks like you all had a great time! Congrats on keeping all the names straight and everyone's dog looks wonderful.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Nope, two different breeders, there is only 1 common dog between them, I think 3 and 4 generations back for each of them.


After I posted that, I think I asked the same question before.....and got the same answer again...sorry! :doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What fun, tiered pups now I bet. They are all beautiful.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ha Ha

Molsen got the blame for snow ball when triton did it


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow it looks like you guys had a BLAST!!!!! Muddy but fun 

Oscar & I are *SO* bummed we missed out, but as we had no car today, it was not really a possibility... NEXT TIME I SWEAR!!!!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

For once I didn't take any pictures....but had SO much fun watching all the puppies play! The little ones were just too cute...and I've informed Lily that she needs to stop stealing sticks from them...it's not ladylike! ;o) We really enjoyed meeting all the new faces both golden and human! Lily is dog tired (ha ha) and only got up from her bed so that I could attempt to take a layer or twelve of dirt off her! We really liked Claireville too...what a great place for them all to run around! We can't wait to see everyone at the next one!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

It looks like you had so much fun! I love seeing the pictures of all the puppies playing.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> After I posted that, I think I asked the same question before.....and got the same answer again...sorry! :doh:


No worries, I can't remember if you asked before or not so I didn't mind answering again 



2Retrievers222 said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> Molsen got the blame for snow ball when triton did it


Maybe there were 2 snowballs cause I watched Molson do that one! He ran away as soon as he saw me take out the camera


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks like you had a great turn out of people and Goldens for this event.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I've just woken up from my nap - so my pics are uploading into photobucket right now! There are 500 of them - so check back tonight, possibly tomorrow  

I don't know how I'll possibly narrow it down, so I might just give free reign for everyone to copy and paste the image links for their own dogs, or pictures they like in particular... I'll post the Photobucket album link as soon as they're finished uploading!!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I am uploading mine now too... is there a faster way of doing it... other then 4 at a time... Also I have a few videos... one panning across all of us

P.S. I thought they were suppose to be tired.. Jaxson is still running around the house...causing trouble

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk208/Nawteek/?action=view&current=Feb202010goldenmeet031.flv


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm envious of those Ontario meet ups. It looks like people and dogs alike have a great day. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

We had a great time seeing everyone again...even though i only got to be there for a short amount of time. Maddison and Chance sure were tired from all the fun they had and have slept on and off most of the day. Maddison is covered not only in burrs but those tiny little sticky things all in her tail what a mes and as of two hours ago was still damp underneath so once she is done drying i will continue to pick all of the junk out of her hair. Weather was great and we are looking forward to the next meet up!!!! whatever happened to Mad's Mom?


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is my album from today's events... I dont think I could put a name to them all like Steph did... but if you could add names in comments of pics that would be great.

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk208/Nawteek/Ontario%20Meet%20Up%20Feb%2020%202010/


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

MyJaxson said:


> Here is my album from today's events... I dont think I could put a name to them all like Steph did... but if you could add names in comments of pics that would be great.
> 
> http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk208/Nawteek/Ontario Meet Up Feb 20 2010/


 
was the pciture of dog sled on roof yours


----------



## our_golden_lilly (Feb 16, 2010)

It was really nice meeting everyone and their goldens, especially for Lilly she had an awesome time it was a blast. She was so tired she fell asleep in the car. She's been sleeping here and there since we got home and now she is fast asleep just like a baby untill tomorrow. She's such a cutie!! I'll be posting my pics soon. 
Stay tune......

We'd like to thank everyone for the great day we had today!! Can't wait for the next golden meet up!! 

Jaxson & Family: Thanks for the treat that was very sweet on your part!!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

2Retrievers222 said:


> was the pciture of dog sled on roof yours


No, but I wish it was as I forgot mitts and my bag in the car and needed them about 10mins into the walk and had to *run* back... but i left Jaxson with the pack and his human sister. I was tired when I finally got to the pack about 20mins into the park.

It was on the 401 driving beside us. I held the camera tight when I rolled down the window to take the photo... the driver was laughing at me when we passed him.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

our_golden_lilly said:


> It was really nice meeting everyone and their goldens, especially for Lilly she had an awesome time it was a blast. She was so tired she fell asleep in the car. She's been sleeping here and there since we got home and now she is fast asleep just like a baby untill tomorrow. She's such a cutie!! I'll be posting my pics soon.
> Stay tune......
> 
> We'd like to thank everyone for the great day we had today!! Can't wait for the next golden meet up!!
> ...


 
Cant wait for more pics... Jaxson was tired but still had some zoomie moments tonight... sleeping now though.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

They're still loading....c'mon Photobucket!!!! The good news is that they are all big files so if you like any of them you can get them printed off as big as you'd like - I got some really cute pictures! I'm going to start a separate thread as it is going to be EXTREMELY pic heavy  (I'm sure you won't mind though)


----------



## our_golden_lilly (Feb 16, 2010)

*Playdate for our pups 02/20/2010*

Here are the pics from todays playdate. I did'nt put any names since were not familiar with everyone and their goldens. I hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Alright - they are mostly up - I started a separate thread as I needed to post a warning about the extreme pic-heaviness... Find them over here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1070947#post1070947


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

We had a great time today and it was nice to meet everyone. Skye was exhausted and was sleeping before we got out of the parking lot.

All of the photo's (128) I took can be found at http://s757.photobucket.com/albums/xx217/KevinK_bucket/Ontario GR Meet/ 

Some of the better pics:

Skye trying to get her stick back from Lily








Jaxson and Skye








Lucy and Skye sharing some bark








Sneak attack


































Lucy and Skye stick tug of war


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Love these pics!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I both couldn't wait to see these photos, and also knew it would make me sad that we missed it. Great photos.

I wish I could have shipped Mad there as she's been a bit of a neglected pup the last few days as I have been helping a friend through the sudden loss of his father. Yesterday was the funeral so we couldn't make it, and honestly I didn't even get a chance to post we couldn't come.

Looks like a great time was had by all (of course with so many great dogs and people), and we really look forward to the next one.

Gonna try to check out Melissa's photos later today. I get the feeling there will be a few to see.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

jealous !!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This was taken yesterday afternoon. Molson was so tired afterwards that, for me to vacuum all of the dirt up that him and Skoker brought inside, I had to physically move him out of the way to get it all. Poor dog! Him and I slept in today until 1pm and now he's back to normal and ready for another meet!

The dirt you can see on the floor in this picture is only a very small fraction of the boys tracked into the house, not to mention the 3 towels I used before Molson & Skoker got into the car, and the amount of dirt on the backseats now ! lol :doh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mad's Mom said:


> I both couldn't wait to see these photos, and also knew it would make me sad that we missed it. Great photos.
> 
> I wish I could have shipped Mad there as she's been a bit of a neglected pup the last few days as I have been helping a friend through the sudden loss of his father. Yesterday was the funeral so we couldn't make it, and honestly I didn't even get a chance to post we couldn't come.
> 
> ...


We missed having you there, and I'm very sorry to hear about your friend's father... I'm glad that you are there to help them through it.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Mad's Mom said:


> I both couldn't wait to see these photos, and also knew it would make me sad that we missed it. Great photos.
> 
> I wish I could have shipped Mad there as she's been a bit of a neglected pup the last few days as I have been helping a friend through the sudden loss of his father. Yesterday was the funeral so we couldn't make it, and honestly I didn't even get a chance to post we couldn't come.
> 
> ...


Yes, my pictures should keep you occupied for quite a while - I think I captured pretty much everything...

We really did miss you - I'm really sorry to hear about your friend's father  Although - I am relieved to hear that both you and Mad are a-ok - I was slightly worried...


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend's father, Cindy!! I'm so glad you've been there to help him through it all! We really did miss you...when we all got there and realised you weren't there, we all started asking each other where you were! Give Mad hugs from us and we can't wait to see you at the next one!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How fun!  I loved the pictures!


----------

